# Roundcube not displaying emails



## c00kie (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi,

I have roundcube, sendmail and dovecot set up on my FreeBSD box. All works fine, that is I can send and receive emails to my FreeBSD machine using mutt for example. I can even send emails out from RoundCube, to Yahoo say, but for some reason RoundCube doesn't display incoming emails?

My logs report success:
/var/log/maillog

```
Aug  9 15:36:46 web sm-mta[13160]: r79JakpB013160: from=<myaccount@yahoo.com>, size=4141, class=0, nrcpts=1, msgid=<1376077001.990.YahooMailNeo@web141006.mail.bf1.yahoo.com>, proto=ESMTP, daemon=IPv4, relay=nm20.bullet.mail.bf1.yahoo.com [98.139.212.179]
Aug  9 15:36:46 web sm-mta[13161]: r79JakpB013160: to=<mail@myfreebsd.com>, delay=00:00:00, xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=local, pri=34402, relay=local, dsn=2.0.0, stat=Sent
Aug  9 15:36:50 web dovecot: imap-login: Login: user=<mail>, method=PLAIN, rip=199.102.76.70, lip=199.102.76.70, mpid=13165, secured, session=<qoZm5YjjhwDHZkxG>
Aug  9 15:36:50 web dovecot: imap(mail): Disconnected: Logged out in=126 out=925
```

From mutt

```
Date: Fri, 9 Aug 2013 12:23:32 -0700 (PDT)
From: Andrew Cookson <myaccount@yahoo.com>
To: My FreeBSD <mail@myfreebsd.com>
Subject: Re: test
X-Mailer: YahooMailWebService/0.8.153.572
     
   
reply
  
  
________________________________
From: My FreeBSD <mail@myfreebsd.com>
To: myaccount@yahoo.com
Sent: Friday, August 9, 2013 8:22 PM
Subject: test
  
  
test
```
So, message sent - indicating everything is configured properly. I can't see the message in roundcube though.

Have you had a similar experience?


----------



## Abriel (Aug 10, 2013)

What do you have in /var/log/dovecot.log?


----------



## c00kie (Aug 10, 2013)

Abriel said:
			
		

> What do you have in /var/log/dovecot.log?



My system doesn't have a dovecot.log as of yet. Are you now going to say 'set it up in: /etc/syslog.conf'? If you could advise, what would the entry look like?

Here's my syslog.conf


```
# $FreeBSD: release/9.0.0/etc/syslog.conf 194005 2009-06-11 15:07:02Z avg $
#
#       Spaces ARE valid field separators in this file. However,
#       other *nix-like systems still insist on using tabs as field
#       separators. If you are sharing this file between systems, you
#       may want to use only tabs as field separators here.
#       Consult the syslog.conf(5) manpage.
*.err;kern.warning;auth.notice;mail.crit                /dev/console
*.notice;authpriv.none;kern.debug;lpr.info;mail.crit;news.err   /var/log/messages
# $FreeBSD: release/9.0.0/etc/syslog.conf 194005 2009-06-11 15:07:02Z avg $
#
#       Spaces ARE valid field separators in this file. However,
#       other *nix-like systems still insist on using tabs as field
#       separators. If you are sharing this file between systems, you
#       may want to use only tabs as field separators here.
#       Consult the syslog.conf(5) manpage.
*.err;kern.warning;auth.notice;mail.crit                /dev/console
*.notice;authpriv.none;kern.debug;lpr.info;mail.crit;news.err   /var/log/messages
security.*                                      /var/log/security
auth.info;authpriv.info                         /var/log/auth.log
mail.info                                       /var/log/maillog
lpr.info                                        /var/log/lpd-errs
ftp.info                                        /var/log/xferlog
cron.*                                          /var/log/cron
*.=debug                                        /var/log/debug.log
*.emerg                                         *
# uncomment this to log all writes to /dev/console to /var/log/console.log
#console.info                                   /var/log/console.log
# uncomment this to enable logging of all log messages to /var/log/all.log
# touch /var/log/all.log and chmod it to mode 600 before it will work
#*.*                                            /var/log/all.log
# uncomment this to enable logging to a remote loghost named loghost
#*.*                                            @loghost
# uncomment these if you're running inn
# news.crit                                     /var/log/news/news.crit
# news.err                                      /var/log/news/news.err
# news.notice                                   /var/log/news/news.notice
!ppp
*.*                                             /var/log/ppp.log
!*
```

More information:
`doveadm log find`

```
Looking for log files from /var/log
Debug: /var/log/debug.log
Info: /var/log/maillog
Warning: /var/log/maillog
Error: /var/log/maillog
Fatal: /var/log/messages
Fatal: /var/log/maillog
```

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Abriel (Aug 10, 2013)

In /usr/local/etc/dovecot.conf add or uncomment

```
info_log_path = /var/log/dovecot.log
```


----------



## c00kie (Aug 11, 2013)

Abriel said:
			
		

> What do you have in /var/log/dovecot.log?



With a newly created dovecot.log and tailing it - nothing stands out really:


```
Aug 11 12:53:26 master: Info: Dovecot v2.2.4 starting up
Aug 11 13:01:20 imap-login: Info: Login: user=<info>, method=PLAIN, rip=my.ip.ip.ip, lip=my.ip.ip.ip, mpid=18996, secured, session=<jI709K7jjADHZkxG>
Aug 11 13:01:20 imap(info): Info: Disconnected: Logged out in=29 out=466
Aug 11 13:01:20 imap-login: Info: Login: user=<info>, method=PLAIN, rip=my.ip.ip.ip, lip=my.ip.ip.ip, mpid=18998, secured, session=<gTf49K7j1gDHZkxG>
Aug 11 13:01:20 imap(info): Info: Disconnected: Logged out in=44 out=460
Aug 11 13:01:21 imap-login: Info: Login: user=<info>, method=PLAIN, rip=my.ip.ip.ip, lip=my.ip.ip.ip, mpid=19001, secured, session=<6kAM9a7jSADHZkxG>
Aug 11 13:01:21 imap(info): Info: Disconnected: Logged out in=50 out=469
Aug 11 13:01:21 imap-login: Info: Login: user=<info>, method=PLAIN, rip=my.ip.ip.ip, lip=my.ip.ip.ip, mpid=19002, secured, session=<rV4M9a7joADHZkxG>
Aug 11 13:01:21 imap(info): Info: Disconnected: Logged out in=119 out=591
Aug 11 13:01:31 imap-login: Info: Login: user=<info>, method=PLAIN, rip=my.ip.ip.ip, lip=my.ip.ip.ip, mpid=19005, secured, session=<qB6k9a7jkgDHZkxG>
Aug 11 13:01:31 imap(info): Info: Disconnected: Logged out in=32 out=449
Aug 11 13:01:32 imap-login: Info: Login: user=<info>, method=PLAIN, rip=my.ip.ip.ip, lip=my.ip.ip.ip, mpid=19007, secured, session=<sJSs9a7jDgDHZkxG>
Aug 11 13:01:32 imap(info): Info: Disconnected: Logged out in=44 out=460
Aug 11 13:02:09 imap-login: Info: Login: user=<info>, method=PLAIN, rip=my.ip.ip.ip, lip=my.ip.ip.ip, mpid=19010, secured, session=<OGPm967jfQDHZkxG>
Aug 11 13:02:09 imap(info): Info: Disconnected: Logged out in=444 out=629
Aug 11 13:02:33 imap-login: Info: Login: user=<info>, method=PLAIN, rip=my.ip.ip.ip, lip=my.ip.ip.ip, mpid=19016, secured, session=<O25T+a7jcwDHZkxG>
Aug 11 13:02:33 imap(info): Info: Disconnected: Logged out in=647 out=1057
Aug 11 13:02:34 imap-login: Info: Login: user=<info>, method=PLAIN, rip=my.ip.ip.ip, lip=my.ip.ip.ip, mpid=19018, secured, session=<T+9h+a7jNADHZkxG>
Aug 11 13:02:34 imap(info): Info: Disconnected: Logged out in=44 out=493
Aug 11 13:02:35 imap-login: Info: Login: user=<info>, method=PLAIN, rip=my.ip.ip.ip, lip=my.ip.ip.ip, mpid=19021, secured, session=<LTds+a7jTwDHZkxG>
Aug 11 13:02:35 imap-login: Info: Login: user=<info>, method=PLAIN, rip=my.ip.ip.ip, lip=my.ip.ip.ip, mpid=19022, secured, session=<0Uls+a7jvgDHZkxG>
Aug 11 13:02:35 imap(info): Info: Disconnected: Logged out in=50 out=469
Aug 11 13:02:35 imap(info): Info: Disconnected: Logged out in=121 out=626
Aug 11 13:02:39 imap-login: Info: Login: user=<info>, method=PLAIN, rip=my.ip.ip.ip, lip=my.ip.ip.ip, mpid=19025, secured, session=<k2Sl+a7jMQDHZkxG>
Aug 11 13:02:39 imap(info): Info: Disconnected: Logged out in=303 out=2185
Aug 11 13:03:35 imap-login: Info: Login: user=<info>, method=PLAIN, rip=my.ip.ip.ip, lip=my.ip.ip.ip, mpid=19027, secured, session=<G6cB/a7jgwDHZkxG>
Aug 11 13:03:35 imap(info): Info: Disconnected: Logged out in=126 out=925
Aug 11 13:04:35 imap-login: Info: Login: user=<info>, method=PLAIN, rip=my.ip.ip.ip, lip=my.ip.ip.ip, mpid=19029, secured, session=<CPaUAK/jdgDHZkxG>
Aug 11 13:04:35 imap(info): Info: Disconnected: Logged out in=126 out=925
Aug 11 13:05:35 imap-login: Info: Login: user=<info>, method=PLAIN, rip=my.ip.ip.ip, lip=my.ip.ip.ip, mpid=19037, secured, session=<V0IqBK/jUwDHZkxG>
Aug 11 13:05:35 imap(info): Info: Disconnected: Logged out in=126 out=925
Aug 11 13:05:58 imap-login: Info: Login: user=<info>, method=PLAIN, rip=my.ip.ip.ip, lip=my.ip.ip.ip, mpid=19039, secured, session=<aNeMBa/jbwDHZkxG>
Aug 11 13:05:58 imap(info): Info: Disconnected: Logged out in=50 out=469
Aug 11 13:06:01 imap-login: Info: Login: user=<info>, method=PLAIN, rip=my.ip.ip.ip, lip=my.ip.ip.ip, mpid=19041, secured, session=<7k+9Ba/j/ADHZkxG>
Aug 11 13:06:01 imap(info): Info: Disconnected: Logged out in=50 out=469
```


----------



## Abriel (Aug 11, 2013)

Did you send an email to user info? You should have something like that in dovecot.log

```
deliver(userxxx): Info: saved mail to INBOX -- FROM=robot2@robot.xxxx.pl SUBJECT=xxxxx
```


----------



## c00kie (Aug 12, 2013)

Abriel said:
			
		

> Did you send an email to user info? You should have something like that in dovecot.log
> 
> ```
> deliver(userxxx): Info: saved mail to INBOX -- FROM=robot2@robot.xxxx.pl SUBJECT=xxxxx
> ```



I send a message from my Yahoo account to one of my FreeBSD mailboxes, mail say. I tail dovecot.conf and _nothing_ shows for todays date.

User mail is in virtusertable:


```
mail@anotherdomain.com
```

And in local-host-names like so:


```
anotherdomain.com
mail.anotherdomain.com
```

In mutt I can pick up the message no problem:


```
Date: Mon, 12 Aug 2013 12:42:47 -0700 (PDT)
From: Andrew Cookson <myaccount@yahoo.com>
To: "mail@anotherdomain.com" <mail@anotherdomain.com>
Subject: test
X-Mailer: YahooMailWebService/0.8.154.571

test
```

If I login to roundcube for user mail and check back with dovecot.conf the log reports:


```
Aug 12 16:06:53 imap-login: Info: Login: user=<mail>, method=PLAIN, rip=my.ip.ip.ip, lip=my.ip.ip.ip, mpid=22299, secured, session=<KeVcqsXjaADHZkxG>
Aug 12 16:06:53 imap(mail): Info: Disconnected: Logged out in=50 out=469
Aug 12 16:07:53 imap-login: Info: Login: user=<mail>, method=PLAIN, rip=my.ip.ip.ip, lip=my.ip.ip.ip, mpid=22301, secured, session=<AUbwrcXj3ADHZkxG>
Aug 12 16:07:53 imap(mail): Info: Disconnected: Logged out in=50 out=469
```

Is my dovecot configured incorrectly?


----------



## Abriel (Aug 12, 2013)

I think mutt reads the mail directory from /home/$user/Mail or /var/mail/$user. You need to tell Dovecot where your mail directory is. I am using Maildir, so my knowledge ends here.

```
mail_location = mbox:~/mail:INBOX=/var/mail/%u
```
or look here http://wiki.dovecot.org/MailLocation


----------

